# Sand Hollow



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm really wanting to do some bass fishing. I'm thinking of taking the boat down to sand hollow for a few days and do some fishing. Anyone been down there recently? Not looking for where to fish just wondering water conditions.


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm heading there this weekend. I hope it's good. Did you make it out?


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

will it has been slow at sand hollow the is low but fishing is tough water temp is 47 to 52 degrees


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

We put three in the boat. It was really slow.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

how was the water level, was it coming up at all? looks like southern utah is starting to get some snow and rainfall. hope it comes up a bit in the next month.


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

It was definitely low. Not sure if it's coming up though?


----------

